# What Supernatural Creature Would Scare You Most?



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Zombies. I don't even have to think about this one. Something about a foul,, re-animated, rotting corpse trying to take a chunk out of you, would scare the living **** out of me. Whether or not they run or shamble makes no difference. The Undead horde would most likely overwhelm you by sheer weight of numbers alone, to say nothing of having to smell them as their putrescent bulk closed over you. Then to feel decaying teeth clamp down on your living flesh...*shudder*! What could be scarier?


----------



## The Shape (Apr 14, 2004)

For me it would either be a werewolf or a vampire. Both would be quite bad. If you are attacked by either of them, you will feel yourself being gripped by their jaws. But if you are somehow "lucky" enough to survive an attack, then you will walk the earth forever damned, until you are put out of your misery. 

If you turn to a werewolf, you will have to bear the pains of not only transforming, but wonding what happened, where you were last night, and who's perfume it is on your breath. (On second thought, that sounds like a normal night out on the town!) 

If you are a vampire, you will forever have to fight with yourself over preserving human life, and your unquenchable thirst for blood.


----------



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

I would have to say a mummy...I wouldn't want something that ranky and disintegrated coming after me.I would probably die from the stench.  
He he he!!!


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Nothing... I probably want to be the werewolf or the vampire or the mummy or the zombie... Anything but human. That is my game... ^^ Then again I do dream of me being a demon burning churches and all...

I am sure going to hell for this. lol


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Definetely zombies -- hordes of re-animated flesh eaters, slowly lumbering toward your house with one sole purpose: to eat you alive. Man, what could be scarier?


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

The Children of the Damned. There's something about slightly askew kids. I think it's because we expect innocence of them, hence, they are all the scarier. Steve King knew this. Witness the little twin girls in the Overlook inviting Danny to "play with us", or Gage Creed having his way with Fred Gwynne, or, worst of all, Danny Glick floating up to his friend's window to scratch at it, asking to be let in. Scary kids are the worst. Who will dispute me?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

dougspaulding said:


> The Children of the Damned. There's something about slightly askew kids. I think it's because we expect innocence of them, hence, they are all the scarier. Steve King knew this. Witness the little twin girls in the Overlook inviting Danny to "play with us", or Gage Creed having his way with Fred Gwynne, or, worst of all, Danny Glick floating up to his friend's window to scratch at it, asking to be let in. Scary kids are the worst. Who will dispute me?


Just give 'em a kick! Ain't no little bastard impervious to a well placed swift kick in the ass!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I never thought of that - I'm going to kick the next child terror that comes at me. Well, maybe you could kick a vampire kid, but a spook?


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

I know it seems silly but one of those ghost from the movie thirteen ghost would freak me out more specific the Jackle. THat was a scary mo-fo


----------

